# diminutivos - casa/casita, mesa/mesita



## Nicole_Jesus

¿Existen los disminutivos en inglés, como "CASA" "CASITA" ,"MESA" "MESITA" o también me pregunto si existe el "ILLO", perfectilijillo, que es lo que dice netflanders  ?
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## micafe

Nicole_Jesus said:


> ¿Existen los disminutivos en inglés, como "CASA" "CASITA" ,"MESA" "MESITA" o también me pregunto si existe el "ILLO", perfectilijillo, que es lo q dice netflanders  ?
> gracias por la ayuda


 
No, no existen como los conocemos en español. Para referirse a algo pequeño hay que usar el adjetivo, ya sea *'small', 'little, 'tiny'*, etc.

Se usan algunos diminutivos que indican cariño. A un perrito se le dice *'doggie'*, a un gatito *'kittie'*, a la persona que uno quiere la puede llamar  *'sweetie';* también existe *'dearie'* como palabra de cariño.

Pero no, en general los diminutivos y aumentativos que en español tienen gran cantidad de sufijos, no existen en inglés.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,

I always find that "wee" comes very close.
Maybe someone from Scotland or Ireland (for example) could comment further on that.


----------



## elpoderoso

Yes i think ''wee'' coming for the noun does the job, but it is not common in England or other English speaking countries (i would imagine) apart from Eire and Alba.


----------



## vince

elpoderoso said:


> Yes i think ''wee'' coming for the noun does the job, but it is not common in England or other English speaking countries (i would imagine) apart from Eire and Alba.



Does "wee" mean something in the Celtic languages spoken in these areas?


----------



## elpoderoso

I've just looked in my dictionary where it states ''wee'' comes from the middle english ''we'' meaning ''a bit'' i imagine weeny comes from a similar root


----------



## vince

oh okay

i was thinking you were hinting at a Celtic connection by writing "Eire" and "Alba" instead of Ireland and Scotland...


----------



## elpoderoso

No, i was a little bored, plus they are quicker to type.


----------



## Sidjanga

Here it says something very similar, and it´s actually called "diminutive".


----------



## micafe

'Wee' is very used in Scotland, it's the usual word for 'tiny': 'A wee car'. 
But it's just and adjective like the others. 

Diminutives as we know and use them Spanish are very rare in English and they don't necessarily refer to something small but are used for affection.


----------



## Sidjanga

A very good morning to all of you,





micafe said:


> Diminutives as we know and use them Spanish are very rare in English and they don't necessarily refer to something small but are used for affection.


Well, yes, but that´s just it; at least as I got to know this wee word during months in Scotland and Northern Ireland, "wee" is indeed used a lot for "affection matters". 
Unless I am very much mistaken.
But I perfectly agree with you on that it is by no means really comparable to the spanish diminutives.


----------



## MarcB

Wee is recognized but not used outside Ireland and Scotland. ette/et are sometimes used as diminutives eg.little one kitchen_ette,_
 female farmer_ette slang female dudette. As previously mentioned they are less used than in Spanish. As for Ned Flanders he adds suffixes to some words which are gibberish and are not used by other people. Rappers also add suffixes that are not in common use._


----------



## Neever

Sigianga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I always find that "wee" comes very close.
> Maybe someone from Scotland or Ireland (for example) could comment further on that.


 

*Wee* would be understood by everyone in Ireland, but is used by relatively few. Its use is mainly restricted to the north of the island. I would more readily associate it with Scotland. Sometimes in Ireland you will hear *-ìn* on the ends of English words. It comes from Irish, but it is not very common.


----------



## elpoderoso

MarcB said:


> Wee is recognized but not used outside Ireland and Scotland. ette/et are sometimes used as diminutives eg.little one kitchen_ette,_
> female farmer_ette slang female dudette. As previously mentioned they are less used than in Spanish. As for Ned Flanders he adds suffixes to some words which are gibberish and are not used by other people. Rappers also add suffixes that are not in common use._


These aren't diminutives though are they? they are just giving the word a female form.


----------



## MarcB

elpoderoso said:


> These aren't diminutives though are they? they are just giving the word a female form.


Did you not see this? ette/et are sometimes used as diminutives eg.little one kitchen_ette, the second part is how diminutives are used to form fem. words.Diminutves are not always used to mean small in Spanish either._


----------



## elpoderoso

MarcB said:


> Did you not see this? ette/et are sometimes used as diminutives eg.little one kitchen_ette, the second part is how diminutives are used to form fem. words.Diminutves are not always used to mean small in Spanish either._


The examples you gave, only gave the word a feminine form though.


----------



## MarcB

Kichenette is not feminine it is diminutive.


----------



## verismo21

I agree with MarB. the suffix "ette" has nothing to do with whether an English noun is masc. or femine as gender doesn't play a role in English grammar like in the romance languages...


----------



## jess oh seven

como ha dicho micafe, solamos añadir las terminaciones "y" o "ie", pero sólo se puede hacer con ciertas palabras. también se puede poner palabras como _little, tiny, small, wee, itty-bitty, teensy,_ etc (o una combinacion de estas palabras) antes del sustantivo.

eg. _i saw this tiny little puppy while i was out today! it was adorable!_

o de la canción....
_the itsy-bitsy spider climbed up the water spout_.... 

hay otra hilo parecido aquí en que escribí una respuesta bastante larga
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37724&highlight=diminutivo


----------



## caballoschica

little, wee, tiny,(adjectivos) puppy and kitty.

yes, Kitchenette is diminutive.  It isn't female, although you might be thinking of....coquette which is a very feminine word in itself and I cannot think of other forms that use -ette.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## heidita

Nicole_Jesus said:


> ¿Existen los disminutivos en inglés, como "CASA" "CASITA" ,"MESA" "MESITA" o también me pregunto si existe el "ILLO", perfectilijillo, que es lo q dice netflanders  ?
> gracias por la ayuda


 


Nicole_Jesus said:


> Hay gracias, si por eso pensé.... que lo había visto por allí, con un "ie"...al final.
> Gracias por la ayuda.
> pero aún tengo una duda de lo q dice net flanders, xq nose q dice en inglés para q lo traduzcas con "perfectilijillo."


 


alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé si los demás pensarán lo mismo, pero no me parece correcto, en un foro en donde están escribiendo personas que intentan aprender español, que se utilicen este tipo de abreviaturas, que un inglés/finlandés/ruso no tiene por qué comprender.
> Alexa


 
Muy buena observación, Alexa. A mí personalmente me parece inaceptable, sobre todo en una nativa. 

Por cierto, es* diminutivo*, no disminutivo.


----------



## Maruja14

Nicole_Jesus said:


> ¿Existen los disminutivos en inglés, como "CASA" "CASITA" ,"MESA" "MESITA" o también me pregunto si existe el "ILLO", perfectilijillo, que es lo q dice netflanders  ?
> gracias por la ayuda


 
No entiendo ¿Qué es perfectilijillo? Eso es un diminutivo en español que se me escapa. 



Nicole_Jesus said:


> Hay gracias, si por eso pensé.... que lo había visto por allí, con un "ie"...al final.
> Gracias por la ayuda.
> pero aún tengo una duda de lo q dice net flanders, xq nose q dice en inglés para q lo traduzcas con "perfectilijillo."


 
Esto también se me escapa. Parece que hablamos otro idioma. Mi lengua materna es el español, parece que igual que tú. Pero creo que sólo lo parece.



alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé si los demás pensarán lo mismo, pero no me parece correcto, en un foro en donde están escribiendo personas que intentan aprender español, que se utilicen este tipo de abreviaturas, que un inglés/finlandés/ruso no tiene por qué comprender.
> Alexa


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Y además algunos españoles estúpidos como yo, también tenemos ciertas dificultades.



micafe said:


> A ver... explícame algo. ¿Qué tiene que ver Net Flanders en todo esto? ¿Ellos cantan en inglés? Lo poquitito que sé, que no es casi nada, es que son un grupo de rock en catalán. Entonces no entiendo nada.


 
Yo tampoco.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ned Flanders, el vecino mojigato de Homero Simpson.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
¡Ah! Es que se dan muchas cosas por sabidas. Mi cultura televisiva no llega hasta estos detalles.



micafe said:


> Ok. Gracias. No veo The Simpsons, no me gusta. Mejor dejo el tema para los que sepan de qué se trata.


 
Otra vez de acuerdo.



heidita said:


> Muy buena observación, Alexa. A mí personalmente me parece inaceptable, sobre todo en una nativa.
> 
> Por cierto, es* diminutivo*, no disminutivo.


 
Y nuevamente de acuerdo.

Por favor, leamos las reglas del foro y seamos respetuosos con ellas.


----------



## caballoschica

> The suffix _-ette,_ used to mean “female,” as in _usherette_ or _drum majorette,_ was attacked on etymological grounds long before it was widely considered sexist. Historically, _-ette_ is the feminine form of the French diminutive suffix _-et_ that occurs in borrowings such as _banquet, clarinet,_ and _tablet._ This feminine form occurs in such words as _cigarette_ and _lorgnette._ In the 20th century, _-ette_ became fairly productive as an English diminutive in inanimate nouns, as in _kitchenette, launderette, luncheonette,_ and _novelette._
> 
> But the use of _-ette_ to form nouns referring to women is a separate development that probably comes from its use in French to form feminine versions of masculine names, as in _Antoinette_ and _Paulette..................._
> _The American Heritage® Book of English Usage. A Practical and Authoritative Guide to Contemporary English.  1996._


So yes, it doesn't have to do with femininity in nouns in the English language, but it did have an origin where as it meant female.  And it is a form of the french diminutive suffix.  So it's also diminutive.  At least in general.  


Otros ejemplos de -ette:
pipette: es diminutivo pero está usado en el laboratorio.


towelette: diminutivo de "towel"

baguette: origen en francés.


coquette es "coqueta", origen en francés.


espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

loladamore said:


> Flanders dice cosas como *diddly-doodly* en inglés, como *describen aquí*.¡No son precisamente diminutivos comunes y corrientes!


 
Muchas gracias, pero ¿Qué significaría entonces exactamente este *diddly-doodly? *Porque en español lo traducen a todo lo que habla este personaje(Net Flanders, de Los Simpsons) con diminutivos con los sufijos ILLO- ILLA, poniéndoselos a cualquier palabra que diga, la cuál es más común escuchar de él es "perfectilijillo", lo que no existe en español, pero tampoco está del todo mal, porque es un adjetivo al que se le agrega un sufijo y cumple con todo en ser diminutivo.
Ahora yo creo que mi pregunta fue contestada con lo de las terminaciones "y" , "ie" como gato-gatito: Cat-Kitten o perro-perrito Dog-Puppy/Doggy.
Aunque hay muchas palabras que no se forman solamente agregando la Y o Ie al final de la palabra, si no que tienen variantes como:
Dog-puppy.
De esto si alguien sabe, me gustaría tener más información.


P.D: acepto cualquier correción, siempre que sea respetando a mi persona y a las reglas del foro que creo que también se incluyen en el respeto mutuo.


----------



## _Mozart_

alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé si los demás pensarán lo mismo, pero no me parece correcto, en un foro en donde están escribiendo personas que intentan aprender español, que se utilicen este tipo de abreviaturas, que un inglés/finlandés/ruso no tiene por qué comprender.
> Alexa


 
Cierto Alex, creo que por ahi hay una advertencia sobre el uso de lenguaje de chat. No he dado con ella, pero la he leído hace ya unos días.-


----------



## cubaMania

_Mozart_ said:


> Cierto Alex, creo que por ahi hay una advertencia sobre el uso de lenguaje de chat. No he dado con ella, pero la he leído hace ya unos días.-


 
Yes, here is the rule:


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


----------

